# Where to buy Fruit Trees locally?



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Where is the best place to buy fruit trees in the Houston area? (Quality and price)

(I am not going to be in town for this weekends fruit tree sale)

I am interested in buying the following trees:

Apple
Pear
Peach
Plum
Orange
Lemon
Lime
Grapefruit (possibly)
Fig (possibly)
Avocado

Dang, after making an actual list it seems like I'll be planting an entire orchard. 

Also, if you have any suggestions on what varieties do well in this area, I would appreciate that info too. I've done a bit of research, but, nothing is better than actual experience.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Oh, and Kumquat too!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

look at the other thread by Muddskipper - he's got a bunch of local fruit tree sales listed.

if you can't make ANY of them - at least go to the Urban Harvest website and read the descriptions of the varieties they offer for sale. Everything they offer for sale is selected for the Houston area.


----------



## calsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*fruit trees*

You might try Wabash Antiques and Feed on Washinton. Fun place to check out


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Its not on your list but have you thought about a tangerine tree? My wife's grandma has one and they are the best I have ever tried. Her grapefruit and orange trees make fruit like its going out of style, but none are edible. Someone said the soil was the problem, someone else said it was watering to much, and then another said watering to little. All i know is, them tangerines, are guuuuuuuuuuuddddddddd, and its planted between the orange and grapefruit trees, so go figure....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Tangerine or orange would work for me.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I saw some at Wabash

I know Joshua's (in the heights) will have plenty 713-862-7444 but you might need to wait until after the next two weekends, as most of the trees will go to the big sales.

Just don't get them at home depot or lowes as they are one the wrong root stock - and will die or not produce.

Citrus does not need to be planted until March.

But your apples need to go in the ground soon.

Read up on how to plant along with when to plant all the trees on the Urban harvest web-site. Citrus is different than Apple.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Anybody ever bought from Caldwell Nursery in Rosenberg? www.caldwellhort.com
They seem to have a pretty good selection of varieties good for the local climate.

Thoughts?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Anybody ever bought from Caldwell Nursery in Rosenberg? www.caldwellhort.com
> They seem to have a pretty good selection of varieties good for the local climate.
> 
> Thoughts?


I bought a blood orange and peach tree from them last year. Both are doing just fine.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

Girl at works uses Home Depot. Said all good trees and they give a one year guarantee!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Bought a Satsuma Owari Orange at Enchanted Gardens on FM 723 at FM 359 in North Richmond. They had a great looking variety of citrus but expensive.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

looking for some low to moderate ~300 chill hour requirement peach trees.
what & where to buy.
thanks


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

gray gost said:


> Girl at works uses Home Depot. Said all good trees and they give a one year guarantee!


My wife worked at Lowes, most big box stores sell LOTS of trees that will not produce due to the chill hrs required, some will produce but will have low yields...WW


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

tngbmt said:


> looking for some low to moderate ~300 chill hour requirement peach trees.
> what & where to buy.
> thanks


Mid Pride is a great peach for mid to low chill area's. Very productive most years and really great taste.

Most of the fruit tree sales (Ft bend,Harris,Galv, Urban Harvest) had them, but most are over now. I think Brazoria might have one going on this weekend, and someone on the north side of Houston had one going on this weekend. Other wise check with the local owned nursery's.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Google John Panzarella in Lake Jackson/Angleton. He is THE expert on citrus and other fruit trees for this area. He grafts and sells his own citrus and is a wealth of knowledge on other fruits as well. He has probably the largest variety of citrus growing in his yard inTX and carries a lot of hard to get varieties.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Our soil conditions vary so much here from one 5 mile to the next five so I don't know how the root stock would know the difference if it was in Texas or New York...I'd think as long as it is rated for our growing zone why wouldn't it do OK...


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> My wife worked at Lowes, most big box stores sell LOTS of trees that will not produce due to the chill hrs required, some will produce but will have low yields...WW


How can they keep selling them if they don't produce ? People would be yanking them of the ground and taking them back...That would be like selling hammers that didn't work...

I'm really lost on this because others say that their fruit trees from lowes grows lots of fruit...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Lowes and Home depot buy in large bulk and not for a certain area ....

The texas gilf coast has three proven root stocks that citrus can be grafted on .... most box stores are not buying citrus grafted on the proper root stock for this area ....since they buy for the whole USA in large quanity


----------



## orlando (Sep 27, 2006)

Save yourself a lot of time and money and go out to Frobergs nursery if you are in the Alvin area. Talk to Paul. He will give you all the information that you need to get off to a good start.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Pasadena1944 said:


> How can they keep selling them if they don't produce ? People would be yanking them of the ground and taking them back...That would be like selling hammers that didn't work...
> 
> I'm really lost on this because others say that their fruit trees from lowes grows lots of fruit...


I think Lowes policy is to guarantee they will >grow< not produce, You should always check the 'chill hrs' on the tag BUT some tags do not include this. I have 1 San Houston peach tree left and it does produce BUT not nearly what it would with 500+ chill hrs. I also have a Florida Prince that only reguires 150. I did get the Florida Prince at Lowes and it did not have the chill hrs listed on the back of the tag but I had checked on what the had then did a little research. There are several Florida strains that will do good but don't yield as big of fruit as a Sam Houston does...WW


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

There was a fruit tree sale last weekend(23rd) in West Columbia. I believe it was from Varner Nurseries. Bought two clementine variety trees and plan on planting this weekend. Fingers crossed...

BTW: Should I let them get a certain size before planting? Right now they are about 4' tall and have buds on them.


----------

